# Salmonid Seminar/River Fishing event



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Sat August 29th A Day on the River

At the Little Miami Conservancy's River and Trail Center located on the bike trail in Loveland.

A river fishing day highlighted by a seminar by Mark Blauvelt (Salmonid of OGF fame)
at 11am on river smallmouth.

Free hot dogs for lunch afterward

I'll be speaking on river fishing at 1pm

Then at 2pm till ??? we will have a fishing roundtable where anyone can ask a question, answer a question, talk fishing or just listen in.

Also we are expecting to add a few things between now and then as well as giving away coupons for Queen City Outdoors in Goshen and promotions on Vic Coomer Lures. The Trail center has a big screen version of Google maps, exhibits on the river and a large deck perfect for talking fishing. I think the park service will be there as well.

I saw Mark give a seminar at the giant Columbus Fishing Expo last winter and thought it was outstanding, I'm pretty excited about this one. All Free and all to promote a good cause to promote the conservation on our local rivers.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I'm looking for a sitter now.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll be there!


----------



## bstephenson1225 (Sep 3, 2014)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## bstephenson1225 (Sep 3, 2014)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Sat August 29th A Day on the River
> 
> At the Little Miami Conservancy's River and Trail Center located on the bike trail in Loveland.
> 
> ...


Is 211 Railroad Ave, Loveland, Ohio the correct address? I'm from Dayton area and not familiar with the location?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

bstephenson1225 said:


> Is 211 Railroad Ave, Loveland, Ohio the correct address? I'm from Dayton area and not familiar with the location?


 Bsteph, I have to leave right after lunch but if you want a ride and can leave or need to leave early Im headed down from South Dayton


----------



## bstephenson1225 (Sep 3, 2014)

Salmonid said:


> Bsteph, I have to leave right after lunch but if you want a ride and can leave or need to leave early Im headed down from South Dayton


I appreciate the offer. I may just follow you down there. Wanting to also hear OSG's portion.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

FWIW. I going to discuss ways to help you locate prime smallie waters, gonna throw some new terms your way, talk about how streams work, discuss types of waters and teach you how to up your map reading skills a few notches....

Salmonid


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I plan on being there. #FirstTimer


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll plan on being there as well.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Tell me there will be a recorded pod cast...... I will even settle for a sock puppet show recap by House?


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'll be there, but damn, Saturday afternoon... that could cut into my fishing time.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Tell me there will be a recorded pod cast...... I will even settle for a sock puppet show recap by House?


I can set up a GoPro or a camera to record the video, but the last time I tried the audio didn't turn out. If someone has a digital audio recorder, I could splice the two together. I could do the sock thing, too


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Unfortunately I can't make it, looking forward to the sock puppet thing.


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

Like a grateful dead bootleg type deal?


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Bigguy513 said:


> Like a grateful dead bootleg type deal?


I was thinking the same thing! Hahaha! You know House has to have a DAT machine. I can see him now, standing in front of the crowd with his arm stretched out holding a mic, doing the hippy dance to Salmonids words.


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

Crawdude said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Hahaha! You know House has to have a DAT machine. I can see him now, standing in front of the crowd with his arm stretched out holding a mic, doing the hippy dance to Salmonids words.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I got a porch pass, see you there.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Bigguy513 said:


> View attachment 192277


Ha!

What's up with the dude in the fly fishing uniform?


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

It's looking like Buckeye United Fly Fishers is going to be there as well. Not set in stone yet but maybe giving casting demos or something similar. They are the areas biggest fly fishing organization and have some guys that really know their stuff great guys to talk fly fishing to.


----------



## grubtrail (Feb 20, 2014)

@z


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

bstephenson1225 said:


> Is 211 Railroad Ave, Loveland, Ohio the correct address? I'm from Dayton area and not familiar with the location?


Do You know if that is the right address? I would like to make it too


----------



## bstephenson1225 (Sep 3, 2014)

I would assume so...... never got an answer on that to correct it.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

they was there tried casting overhead.. i did roll cast he said that would be better for me


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

The sock puppet thing would surely be awesome!!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes That's the right address. You take the main drag thru town( Loveland Ave) Till you see the bike trail. Paxton's Grill is on the corner and turn on Railroad Ave which goes along right beside bike trail and dead ends at the park and the trail center.


----------



## bstephenson1225 (Sep 3, 2014)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Yes That's the right address. You take the main drag thru town( Loveland Ave) Till you see the bike trail. Paxton's Grill is on the corner and turn on Railroad Ave which goes along right beside bike trail and dead ends at the park and the trail center.


Thanks Steve! Good hearing you on Outdoor Connection last night!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

nice place


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Man I really wish I could attend now! The GMR is about the biggest jigsaw puzzle I've ever laid my eyes on. I read that river about like a kindergartner reads a college physics book! If the seminar is successfully taped, I will watch it a million times over most likely!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Mangler, that's too bad you wont be able to make it as me and Stinky are changing out talks to " Everything, every tip, every secret... ever, to catching fish on big river like the GMR", of course there will be a large Licensing fee on the recordings , naturally... Just kidding....LOL Sorry Im just a prick like that sometimes, Ha ha


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Yes That's the right address. You take the main drag thru town( Loveland Ave) Till you see the bike trail. Paxton's Grill is on the corner and turn on Railroad Ave which goes along right beside bike trail and dead ends at the park and the trail center.


OSG Is this by the amphitheater and The Works Restraint?


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

BMayhall said:


> OSG Is this by the amphitheater and The Works Restraint?


its im the same park as the amphitheater


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

This had to be a great event. I wish I could have made it. I had my annual fantasy football draft where I see some of my lifelong friends that live out of town for the only time of the year.... If one of those guys was preaching fast water and heavy jigs, I would listen to him


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I wanted to take a minute and thank Mark for speaking, I thought you did an amazing job. Your seminar really hit home for me. On April 16th 1998 we had a single major thunderstorm that changed my favorite 15 miles or so of the LMR completely. If I remember right my dad's rain gauge showed it rained 4.5 inches in two hours in South Lebanon, up around Morrow there was even more, I remember people having over 9" in theirs. Anyways if your familiar with places like Hall's Creek they were changed in a couple hours. If you hike the preserve at Hall's Creek you will see little waterfalls in the creeks that just weren't there the day before. This cloudburst dumped hundreds of tons of rock into the LMR. The big rock bar that Hall's Creek flows over at the mouth was built up tremendously by this. The effects of which you can see for hundreds of yards downstream as the river cuts into the banks. If anyones familiar with Caesar Creek spillway and that little metal bridge in the sidewalk right below the dam. well that rock bar out in front of that bridge appeared overnight after the storm, My dad was building a small koi pond at the time and drove up along river road and filled his truck with rock that had had been washed onto the road berm off the hillsides. St Rt 350 was washed out going into Morrow. My favorite fishing spot at the time (and now again) was at the mouth of a small tributary I'll call stream X. Well a week later I walked down to the mouth of stream X. Well it wasn't there! It was at least forty yards upstream! The former mouth was filled with hundreds of tons of gravel and rock! So over the years since then I've watched as the river redistributed all these rock and cut new channels and dug back out old ones. It was so interesting that I ended up exchanging emails with a geologist bugging him with questions. About then I first learned of things like thalwegs and lateral sort and point bars. Just the kind of stuff you talked about in your seminar. It's amazing really the complicated physics and hydrology behind how our rivers and streams work. Both over slow changes and fast catastrophic ones. I actually devoted a chapter in my next fishing book to this event and how it changed my thinking while out fishing, To me this is fascinating and I'd like to thank you again for an amazing seminar, if we take the things you covered and keep them in mind the next time we are out wading we will all be better fisherman because of you. Thanks again.

Now that's September I think I'm taking a few weeks off and just going to concentrate on fishing for a while. I'll let you all know how it turns out afterward....


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Steve, I wish I could have stayed for your lecture but I had to get back for my nite tourney at St Marys, which we won BTW. As far as my talk, when you understand watersheds at a much deeper level, youll certainly appreciate the power of mother nature and anglers who understand some of the basic rules of nature can use them to their advantages. Good luck fishing this week perhaps if your fishing an weekday afternoon, we can hook up.
BTW was nice meeting a few of the gang and I thought we had a great turnout and thanks for organizing the talks and providing the hot dogs. chips and drinks for lunch appreciated that!


Salmonid


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

I really learned quite a bit and I ended up heading out on the river directly after and i found myself using some of the knowledge gained to look at the river in a different way.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I too had a huge urge to hit the Lmr after the talks, I think it was great that Mark and Steve took time to put on this seminar on such a nice Saturday afternoon and openly share there wisdom of fishing to help all of Us learn just a little more, they could of easily been out on the water them selves. Also wanted to give a shout out for the free lunch. I rarely make it that far East and Saturday was My first time in downtown Loveland and I was impressed. Good to meet You strongto, I am thinking name tags may be in order for the next event.


----------

